# Verb nuances: לצחוק – לצחק  etc



## koala_esf

Can you help me understand the difference in meaning between the following verbs?  Thanks for your help!

לצחוק – לצחק
לשבור – לשבר
לשלוח – לשלח
לרקוד – לרקד


----------



## ystab

As far as I know, לצחוק is more to laugh and לצחק to play around, but they do have the same meaning more or less in the dictionary. 

לשבור is to break and לשבר is to shatter.

לשלוח is to send and לשלח is to send away. 

לרקוד and לרקד are basically the same.


----------



## arielipi

The shmot pe'ula (i think thats how theyre called) on the right are from a person to another thing (lishbor - to break something);
The ^ on the left are of making something/one else to be doing X.

לצחק is an exception - this one means to be laughing at someone/thing else.


----------



## koala_esf

Thanks to both of you for your help.


----------



## GeriReshef

לצחוק - to laugh
לצחק - to have sex (biblical, negative conotation)

לשבור - to break
לשבר - to break (formal and maybe has a stronger meaning)

לשלוח - to send something
לשלח - to send somebody (I'm not sure about the English..)

לרקוד - to dance
לרקד - to dance (formal)


----------



## origumi

GeriReshef said:


> לצחק - to have sex (biblical, negative conotation)


 אם אני זוכר נכון המשמעות הזו מתבססת על סיפור יוסף ואשת פוטיפר. עד כמה שאני מבין אין זה הסבר לשוני אלא פרשני. כלומר: רק בהקשר המסוים ההוא _לצחק _נאמר במשמעות של קיום יחסים וכדומה, וגם זה בספק ובנוי בעיקר על הנחה שקיימת הקבלה בין שני חלקיו של אותו פסוק.


----------



## triptonizer

arielipi said:


> The ^ on the left are of making something/one else to be doing X.


I would have to respectfully disagree: theoretically speaking the ones on the left have an intensified meaning, the causative meaning (make someone do) would be conveyed in להצחיק, to make laugh.

As to לצחק and it's biblical meaning: I broadly agree with Origumi, but at least in Gen 26:8 a sexual connotation seems to be implied, since the witnessing of Isaac מצחק with Rebecca is the decisive moment when Abimelech realizes they must be husband and wife. Therefore they must have been "fooling around" with each other in a way a brother and a sister wouldn't.


----------



## arielipi

triptonizer said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree: theoretically speaking the ones on the left have an intensified meaning, the causative meaning (make someone do) would be conveyed in להצחיק, to make laugh.



I would have to respectfully disagree as well; לשלח, לבדר, לשמח, לנפח, לשמן
I hereby rephrase what I said: the ones on the left are as of "make something/one become/possess more of x"


----------



## origumi

triptonizer said:


> but at least in Gen 26:8 a sexual connotation seems to be implied, since the witnessing of Isaac מצחק with Rebecca is the decisive moment when Abimelech realizes they must be husband and wife. Therefore they must have been "fooling around" with each other in a way a brother and a sister wouldn't.



רש"י אכן מפרש מצחק = "משמש מטתו" וכמותו פרשנים רבים. אבל אונקלוס מתרגם "והא יצחק מחייך עם רבקה", ובתרגום יונתן "וַהֲוָה יִצְחָק חָאִיךְ עִם רִבְקָה". כלומר - מילולית מצחק = מחייך (לפחות לדעת המתרגמים), והפירוש (המובהק) של קיום יחסי אישות רק מרומז במִצְחָק המילים  "יצחק מצחק".

אם מחברים את שני המופעים, סיפור יוסף וזוליכה יחד עם סיפור יצחק ורבקה - המשמעות הנדונה מקבלת תוקף. "מְצַחֵק" נראה כלשון נקייה לדרך גבר באישה. ועדיין קשה לקבל את המשמעות הזו ככזו שתופיע כפשוטה במילון.


----------

